# capturar un numero de telefono por el puerto paralelo



## fernando1979 (Ago 9, 2006)

Hola a todos espero me puedan ayudar.
Estoy haciendo una aplicacion en VB la que tengo que capturar el numero de telefono de una llamada entrante. Una de las opciones que me dieron es que controlara esto con el puerto paralelo. La verdad que de programcion se bastante pero de electronica ni idea   . Ojala me pudieran ayudar a como hacerlo, como conectar el puerto.
Muchas gracias....


----------



## Dinamo (Ago 21, 2006)

esto de reconocimiento de numero yo lo he hecho pero con un modem


----------



## fernando1979 (Ago 22, 2006)

me podrias mandar algo de información como hacerlo con el modem. 
Gracias...


----------



## Genaro 85 (Dic 1, 2006)

Dinamo dijo:
			
		

> esto de reconocimiento de numero yo lo he hecho pero con un modem



Hola Dinamo..

Me podrias ayudar confirmando si el reconocimiento del nro. telefonico con la tarjeta de Fax Modem, se lo puede realizar con cualquier tipo de Tarjeta o tiene que ser alguna especial..Actualmente Distribuyo un sistema para detectar las llamadas para las compañias de Radio Taxi, pero tengo serios inconvenientes ya que con los nuevos Mainboards no trabajan ni las tarjetas U.S. Robotics 3Com...Que puedo hacer..

Le Reintero mis agradeciminetos por la Atensión prestada..

Att,

Anl. Genaro Merchan R.


----------



## Genaro 85 (Dic 1, 2006)

Hola Fernando 1979...

Me gustaria saber si ya tiene una solucion para detectar las llamadas telefonicas por el puerto paralelo, ya que tengo el mismo incoveniente....

Le reintero mis agradecimientos por la atensión prestada..

Att,

Anl. Genaro Merchan R.


----------

